# Kids...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all. Just wanted to post updated pictures of the 2-legged kids, lol.

First up, Trinity aka MooMoo, posing with her brother Robert after his first band concert.









And, a little late, Christmas morning.. all 3 of my girls together.
Aiyana, Chenoá and Trinity...









Thanks for looking! More pix to come soon, I promise.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful kids ! They look very happy!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

beautiful! Thanks for sharing! So you have 4 kids and 2 dogs? you must be busy lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> beautiful! Thanks for sharing! So you have 4 kids and 2 dogs? you must be busy lol


Lol, no... just the three girls. The boy is not mine. He's the brother of my youngest (they have the same dad). My oldest two are by my ex-husband. Hope that helps clarify things a bit, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol, no... just the three girls. The boy is not mine. He's the brother of my youngest (they have the same dad). My oldest two are by my ex-husband. Hope that helps clarify things a bit, lol.


haha yeah sorry  So you will have 3 dogs (soon) and 3 girls, thats cool


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, fun stuff. I guess I'll be super busy now, lol. Thankfully, he doesn't need much exercise lol. But he did love running around with Roller when Roller was a pup. First thing will be to schedule him to be neutered b/c I don't want no pit-uahuas lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful kiddos Bev! And yes....please no chibulls LOL! What are your plans for your bitch? Are you showing her?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I plan to show in conformation, and when old enough, try out in WP to see how she does. She comes from a long line of pullers, so unless she doesn't like it, I have no doubt she'll do just fine, lol. No need to worry about the chibulls as you call them. I don't let Roller or Ices interact with Sparky at all, mainly because they want to eat him lol. But, because it's only been a few days, and I've not had the opportunity between work and the weather here to take them to neutral territory and re-introduce them. Roller doesn't remember Sparky, and if he does, all he remembers is Sparky used to hump his face all the time lol. Ices never met him, so she don't know what to think, other than he's a snack.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Kids are looking good. They're growing wicked fast too. College soon.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Shanna, yes they are growing up quickly. Sometimes, I forget they're as young as they are. Especially my oldest girl, Chenoa. She's 9 but sometimes she get so deep into a conversation with me, it seems like she's a teenager. But then she does something befitting of her age, and I'm quickly reminded just how young she really is.


----------

